# Wenn Taste gedrückt dann...



## CMaStErG (29. Mai 2008)

soll es die Funktion ändern.

Also meine Frage ausdrücklich ist :
Man hat eine Funktion:


```
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
      irgendeine Funktion
End Sub
```

aber wenn man dann Strg drückt sollte es die Funktion ändern


```
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
     geänderte Funktion
End Sub
```

Ich komme leider nicht weiter...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Alex F. (29. Mai 2008)

1. in der Form Key Preview auf true setzen

2. im Form Key Down  
die  Taste in einer Globalen Variablen merken BSP:


```
Option Explicit 
Private sKey as string 
Private sShift as string

Private Sub Form_KeyDown(Shift , Key ) 
 skey = Key
 sShift = Shift
end sub
```

und dann kannst du das in deinem Timer Event auswerten 

Grüsse bb


----------

